# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  الصوم.. عمليَّة بدون جراحة

## دموع الغصون

الصوم..  عمليَّة بدون جراحة


بقلم المهندس عبد الدائم الكحيل  

*مقدمة*
عُرف الصيام قديماً منذ آلاف السنين عند معظم شعوب  العالم، وكان دائماً الوسيلة الطبيعية للشفاء من كثير من الأمراض. ونحن اليوم  نستطيع أن نشاهد ما كتبه حكماء الإغريق منذ آلاف السنين حول فوائد الصيام من خلال  المخطوطات القديمة الموجودة في متاحف العالم. ونجد الأطباء منذ القديم يوصون بالصوم  مثل سقراط وأفلاطون وأرسطو وجالينوس والذين يؤكدون أن الصوم هو الطريق الطبيعي  للشفاء من الأمراض! (1).
وهنا تتجلى معجزة قرآننا العظيم عندما يخبرنا عن وجود هذه  الظاهرة عند الأمم قبل الإسلام، يقول تعالى: (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا كُتِبَ  عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَتَّقُونَ) [البقرة: 183]. والله  تعالى لا يكتب شيئاً على عباده إلا إذا كان فيه مصلحة ومنفعة لهم.
وسوف نرى الآن ما يقوله الطب الحديث عن فوائد ومنافع  الصيام لندرك أن القرآن عندما جعل الصيام فرضاً واجباً على المسلم إنما سبق أطباء  العصر الحديث في دعوتهم اليوم إلى هذا الصيام بعدما رأوا النتائج المبهرة التي  يقدمها هذا السلاح العجيب للإنسان في مواجهة مختلف الأمراض. حتى إننا نجد اليوم على  شبكة الإنترنت مواقع ومجلات بأكملها خاصة بالصوم، مثلاً موقع الصوم: Fasting  Center International: Surfing at Optimum Health?
إن الدواء لكثير من الأمراض موجود في داخل كل منا، فجميع  الأطباء يؤكدون اليوم أن الصوم ضرورة حيوية لكل إنسان حتى ولو كان يبدو صحيح الجسم،  فالسموم التي تتراكم خلال حياة الإنسان لا يمكن إزالتها إلا بالصيام والامتناع عن  الطعام والشراب. يقول أحد الأطباء: يدخل إلى جسم كل واحد منا في فترة حياته من  الماء الذي يشربه فقط أكثر من مئتي كيلو غرام من المعادن والمواد السامة!! (2) وكل واحد منا يستهلك في الهواء الذي يستنشقه عدة كيلوغرامات  من المواد السامة والملوثة مثل أكاسيد الكربون والرصاص والكبريت.
فتأمل معي كم يستهلك الإنسان من معادن لا يستطيع الجسم أن  يمتصها أو يستفيد منها، بل هي عبء ثقيل تجعل الإنسان يحسّ بالوهن والضعف وحتى  الاضطراب في التفكير، بمعنى آخر هذه السموم تنعكس سلباً على جسده ونفسه، وقد تكون  هي السبب الخفي الذي لا يراه الطبيب لكثير من الأمراض المزمنة، ولكن ما هو  الحل؟
إن الحل الأمثل لاستئصال هذه  المواد المتراكمة في خلايا الجسم هو استخدام سلاح الصوم الذي يقوم بصيانة وتنظيف  هذه الخلايا بشكل فعال، وإن أفضل أنواع الصوم ما كان منتظماً. ونحن عندما نصوم لله  شهراً في كل عام إنما نتبع نظاماً ميكانيكياً جيداً لتصريف مختلف أنواع السموم من  أجسادنا.
سوف نعدد بعضاً من فوائد الصيام  والتي ظهرت حديثاً وقد يجهلها الكثير من الأخوة القراء:
*الصوم أقوى سلاح للاضطرابات  النفسية!*
من أغرب الأشياء  التي لفتت انتباهي في الصوم قدرته على علاج الاضطرابات النفسية القوية مثل الفصام!!  حيث يقدم الصوم للدماغ وخلايا المخ استراحة جيدة، وبنفس الوقت يقوم بتطهير خلابا  الجسم من السموم، وهذا ينعكس إيجابياً على استقرار الوضع النفسي لدى  الصائم.
حتى إن الدكتور يوري نيكولايف  Dr. Yuri Nikolayev مدير وحدة الصوم في معهد  موسكوالنفسي قد عالج أكثر من سبعة آلاف مريض  نفسي باستخدام الصوم، حيث استجاب هؤلاء المرضى لدواء الصوم فيما فشلت وسائل العلاج  الأخرى، وكانت معظم النتائج مبهرة وناجحة! واعتبر أن الصوم هو الدواء الناجع لكثير  من الأمراض النفسية المزمنة مثل مرض الفصام والاكتئاب والقلق والاحباط (3).
حتى إن إحدى  المجلات الطبية اليابانية (4) أكدت في دراسة لها أن  الصيام يحسِّن قدرتنا على تحمل الإجهادات وعلى مواجهة المصاعب الحياتية، بالإضافة  للقدرة على مواجهة الإحباط المتكرر. وما أحوجنا في هذا العصر المليء بالإحباط أن  نجد العلاج الفعال لمواجهة هذا الخطر! كما أن الصوم يحسن النوم ويهدّئ الحالة  النفسية.
فلدى البدء بالصوم يبدأ الدم  بطرح الفضلات السامة منه أي يصبح أكثر نقاء، وعندما يذهب هذا الدم للدماغ يقوم  بتنظيفه أيضاً فيكون لدينا دماغ أكثر قدرة على التفكير والتحمل، بكلمة أخرى أكثر  استقراراً للوضع النفسي.
*سلاح ضد البدانة والوزن  الزائد!*
حالما يبدأ الإنسان  بالصيام تبدأ الخلايا الضعيفة والمريضة أو المتضررة في الجسم لتكون غذاءً لهذا  الجسم حسب قاعدة: الأضعف سيكون غذاءً للأقوى، وسوف يمارس الجسم عملية الهضم الآلي  للمواد المخزنة على شكل شحوم ضارة، وسوف يبدأ "بانتهام" النفايات السامة والأنسجة  المتضررة ويزيل هذه السموم. ويؤكد الباحثون أن هذه العملية تكون في أعلى مستوياتها  في حالة الصيام الكامل، أي الصيام عن الطعام والشراب، وبكلمة أخرى الصيام الإسلامي،  فتأمل عظمة الصيام الذي فرضه الله علينا والفائدة التي يقدمها لنا.
هنالك أكثر من 60% من الشعب الأمريكي زائد الوزن عن  الحدود الطبيعية! وهؤلاء كلّفوا الدولة 117 بليون دولار في سنة واحدة عام 2002.  بالإضافة إلى 300 ألف وفاة سنوياً بسبب مشاكل الوزن الزائد الذي يكون بدوره سبباً  رئيسياً في مرض السكر وأمراض القلب والتهاب المفاصل ومشاكل في الجهاز التنفسي  والاضطرابات النفسية مثل الاكتئاب، وجميع هذه الأمراض الخطيرة ترتبط بالبدانة بشكل  مباشر (5).
وليس غريباً أن يكون الصيام سلاحاً ناجعاً ضد السمنة وما  ينتج عنها من أمراض، ولو أنهم طبقوا القواعد الإسلامية في الصوم، فكم سيوفّروا من  المال والمرض والمعاناة؟
*الصوم: هل يخفّض الشهوة  الجنسية؟*
إن إنتاج الهرمون  الجنسي يكاد يكون معدوماً أثناء الصوم، وهذا ما حدثنا عنه الحبيب الأعظم صلوات الله  وسلامه عليه بقوله: (فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وِجاء).  والوِجاء هو رضّ عروق البيضتين فيكون شبيهاً بالخصاء (6).  وفي هذه الكلمة إشارة قوية وعلمية لانخفاض شهية الصائم الجنسية بسبب انخفاض هرمون  الجنس عنده حتى الحدود الدنيا. 
*الصوم يطيل العمر!*
الصيام يطيل العمر! حتى إن التجارب قد أظهرت أن ممارسة  الصيام على الحيوانات يضاعف من فترة بقائها أو حياتها! (7). ونجد كذلك المئات من الكتب الصادرة حول الصيام وهي لمؤلفين  غير مسلمين، وجميعهم يؤكدون علاقة الصيام بالعمر المديد، ويؤكد كثير من العلماء أن  الصوم هو أفضل طريقة للسيطرة على جسم صحيح ومعافى.
إن التنظيف المستمر للخلايا باستخدام الصيام يؤدي إلى  إطالة عمر هذه الخلايا وبالتالي تأخر الشيخوخة لدى من ينتظم في الصيام. حتى إن حاجة  الجسم من البروتين تخف خلال الصيام إلى الخمس! وهذا ما يعطي قدراً من الراحة  للخلايا، حتى إن الصيام هو وسيلة لتجديد خلايا الجسم بشكل آمن وصحيح.  
*الصوم من أجل طاقة  أكبر للجسم!*
أكثر من عُشر  طاقة الجسم تُستهلك في عمليات مضغ وهضم الأطعمة والأشربة التي نتناولها، وهذه  الكمية من الطاقة تزداد مع زيادة الكميات المستهلكة من الطعام والشراب، في حالة  الصيام سيتم توفير هذه الطاقة طبعاً ويشعر الإنسان بالارتياح والرشاقة. وسيتم  استخدام هذه الطاقة في عمليات إزالة السموم من الجسم وتطهيره من الفضلات السامة،  ويؤكد الباحثون اليوم أن مستوى الطاقة عند الصائم يرتفع للحدود القصوى!!! (8). 
*الصوم مفيد حتى لمدمني المخدرات  والتدخين!*
حتى إن الصوم أعطى  نتائج ممتازة لمدمني المخدرات حيث تنخفض شهيتهم لتعاطي المخدرات بشكل كبير! وسبحانك  ياربّ العالمين! حتى عبادك من العاصين والبعيدين عن طريقك القويم، جعلتَ الصوم  نافعاً ومفيداً لهم، فهل هنالك أوسع من رحمة الله بعباده؟ أيضاً الصوم يساعد على  ترك التدخين! فهو يعمل في جسم الإنسان مثل السلاح الخفي الذي لا يُرى فيطرد المواد  السامة مثل النيكوتين، وبنفس الوقت ينظف الدم فتنخفض الشهوة للدخان بسرعة مذهلة  (انظر موقع الصوم). 
*الصوم شفاء من آلام المفاصل!*
من الأشياء الغريبة في الصوم أنه يساعد على شفاء آلام  الظهر والعمود الفقري والرقبة. وقد أوضحت دراسة نروجية أن الصوم علاج ناجع لالتهاب  المفاصل (8) بشرط أن يستمر الصوم لمدة أربعة أسابيع  (وتأمل أخي الحبيب هذه المدة وكم هي قريبة لصيام شهر واحد هو  رمضان)!
*أمراض الجهاز  الهضمي علاجها مؤكد مئة بالمئة!*
كم هو عدد الأشخاص المصابين بالإمساك المزمن وقد تناولوا  الكثير من الأدوية دون أية فائدة، ليتهم يجرّبون الصوم وسيجدون التحسُّن السريع  لحالتهم بإذن الله تعالى. وكذلك الأمراض المزمنة للجهاز الهضمي يمكن أن يجدوا في  الصيام حلاًّ مؤكداً لشفائها. وكذلك التهاب الكولون والتهاب الأمعاء المزمن. ونجد  الباحثين يؤكدون بأن 85 % من الأمراض تبدأ في الكولون غير النظيف والدم الملوث  (9). 
*قائمة طويلة من الأمراض يختصّ الصوم  بعلاجها!*
أثبتت الدراسات  الحديثة والتي شملت عشرات الآلاف من المرضى، والتي أجريت في بلاد غير إسلامية، أن  الصوم يساعد بشكل فعال في شفاء العديد من الأمراض ونذكر منها:
1- ضغط الدم العالي يعالجه الصيام بشكل  جيد.
2- وحتى مرضى السكر فإن الصوم لا  يضُرّهم، بل يساعدهم على الشفاء.
3-  الصوم وسيلة جيدة لعلاج الربو وأمراض الجهاز التنفسي.
4- الأمراض القلبية وتصلب الشرايين.
5- أمراض الكبد مهما كان نوعها فقد أثبت الصوم قدرته على  علاجها بدون آثار سلبية.
6- أمراض الجلد  وبشكل خاص الحساسية والأكزما المزمنة. 
7- الوقاية من مرض الحصى الكلوية.
8- علاج الأمراض الخبيثة مثل السرطان.
9- كما أن الصوم يعتبر السلاح رقم واحد في الطب  الوقائي.
*معجزة  نبوية!*
إن الرسول الكريم عليه  صلوات الله وسلامه يقول: (والصوم جُنَّة)، فماذا تعني هذه  الكلمة؟ ففي معجم مختار الصحاح نجد أن معنى كلمة (الجُنَّة): هو السلاح الذي يستتر  به المرء. والصيام هو سلاح لا يراه الآخرون ولكنه يمارس عمله في الخفاء، فيدمر  الخلايا الهرمة والضعيفة وبنفس الوقت يهاجم السموم في مخابئها ويخرجها ويبعدها.  أليس التعبير النبوي عن الصيام دقيقاً من الناحية العلمية والطبية؟
إن ما يقدمه لك الدواء في سنوات قد يقدمه لك الصيام في  أيام وبدون آثار سلبية. ولذلك فإن الصيام يحسن أداء أجهزة الدفاع لدى الجسم ويقوّي  نظام المناعة، فالصيام هو سلاح بكل معنى الكلمة! هذا السلاح يحمينا من هجمات  الفيروسات المحتملة ويقينا مختلف الأمراض، أليس الرسول على حق عندما سمى الصيام  (جُنَّة) أي سلاح نستتر به؟ أليست هذه معجزة نبوية  مبهرة؟!
ومن نعمة الله علينا أن جعل خير  الشهور شهر رمضان، وأنزل فيه أعظم كتاب على وجه الأرض وهو القرآن فقال: (شَهْرُ  رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآَنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ  الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَنْ  كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ  بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلَا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ  وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ  تَشْكُرُونَ)[البقرة:  185].
*من أقوال أطباء  غير مسلمين عن الصوم*
يصف أحد  أشهر الأطباء المعالجين بالصوم فوائده المتعددة فيقول (10):

 "Decreased weight, clearer skin, increased  elimination, tissue repair, decreased pain and inflammation, increased  concentration, relaxation, plus spare time and savings in the cost of food.  Perhaps the greatest benefit is the satisfaction that you are taking a major  role in improving your health."
وهذا الكلام يعني:
"وزن أقل، جلد نقي، إزالة متزايدة للسموم، إصلاح للأنسجة،  انخفاض في الألم والالتهاب، زيادة في التركيز، استرخاء، توفير في الغذاء والوقت.  وربما الفائدة الكبرى تتمثل في الرضا بأنك لعبت دوراً رئيسياً في تحسين  صحتك".
وقد لخّص القرآن كل هذا الكلام  بكلمات بليغة ووجيزة، يقول تعالى: (وَأَنْ تَصُومُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ)[البقرة: 184].  
*خاتمة (الصوم  الإسلامي هو الأكثر أماناً)*
يؤكد الاختصاصيون أن الصوم المستمر لفترات طويلة له مخاطر  كثيرة وآثار سلبية، ولكن يؤكدون في الوقت نفسه أن الصوم القصير والمتكرر (وهو الصوم  الإسلامي من الفجر وحتى المغرب) هذا النوع آمن ومفيد دائماً حتى لمرضى الكبد  والسكر!! (11).
كما أن الصوم الذي يمارسونه في الغرب هو صوم ناقص حيث  يسمح للصائم بأخذ شيء من العصير أو الأغذية التي يحددونها له، ومع هذه الحالة لا  يمكن للصوم أن يقوم بمهمته التطهيرية على الوجه الأكمل، بل إنهم يعترفون بأن الصوم  الكامل هو العملية المثالية لتنظيف الجسم من السموم.
هنالك ميزة في الصيام الإسلامي وهي أنه متاح لكل المؤمنين  وميسّر ولا توجد له أية مساوئ أو أضرار. بينما الصيام الذي يمارسه غير المؤمن هو  صيام تجويع وهو صعب ولا يتحقق إلا بإشراف الطبيب، وهكذا يفقد الجانب الروحي  والإيماني وهو من أقوى العوامل في إنجاح عملية الصوم وتحقيق الهدف منها. كيف لا  ونحن نصوم شهراً أوله رحمة وأوسطه مغفرة وآخره عتق من النار؟!
الصوم الإسلامي يقبل عليه المسلمون برغبة شديدة بل  وينتظرون هذا الشهر الكريم بفارغ الصبر وتجدهم يصومون في معاً ويفطرون معاً وكأنهم  أسرة واحدة، وهذا ما لا نجده في الصوم الطبي حيث أنك تصوم والكل من حولك مفطر! وهذا  ينعكس بشكل سيء على الاستقرار النفسي للصائم.
إننا نصوم لله تعالى فنكسب أجري الدنيا والآخرة ونكسب  مرضاة الله تبارك وتعالى، ونستجيب لأمر النبي الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام، وهذه  الأشياء تجعل عملية الصوم الإسلامي أكثر نجاحاً وفائدة. حتى إن الله تعالى قد جعل  الصوم فريضة خاصة به يجزي بها بنفسه، وخصص باباً من أبواب الجنة الثمانية لا يدخل  منه إلا الصائمون! فهل نستجيب لنداء الحقّ عز وجل: (وَأَنْ  تَصُومُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ)[البقرة: 184].

 *اللهم  ارحمنا واغفر لنا وأعتقنا من  النار*

----------


## rand yanal

*والنعم بالله ,, الحمد لله رب العالمين على نعمة الاسلام ..*

----------

